# What's your MOTIV type?



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Your MOTIV type is AXXWVE 
Your MOTIV+ type is |A|xtWvE 
Your Primary type is Ascetic 
S(90%)O(53%)T(56%)W(77%)V(66%)S(34%)

Interesting result, I do doubt if the Ascetic thing is really as extreme as 90%, but who knows, maybe its true.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Your MOTIV type is *AOTWDR *
Your MOTIV+ type is *Aot|W|Dr* 
Your Primary type is *Withholding *
S(70%)O(63%)T(60%)W(90%)D(74%)R(%)

No descriptor for the MOTIV type, but that's okay, I get the gist.

Descriptor of the "Withholding" primary type isn't particularly flattering, but it is what it is:


* *




Characteristics: would rather please self than others, inclined to think volunteer work is a waste of time, believes their own happiness and success are more important than the happiness and success of others, takes more than they give, only cares about them-self, more standoff-ish than nice, believes they are the center of their universe, believes that people are things to be used, their ego is bigger than their heart, more likely to be sad than happy, does not believe others have good intentions, tend to be cold people, unaccommodating, considerate of their own feelings but inconsiderate of other peoples, feels no sense of social responsibility, more likely to enjoy hurting others (sadistic), feels justified in getting their way all the time, more likely to be discourteous, lacking in empathy, rarely thinks about what other people think/feel/expect, enjoys lying/duping others, disregards others, looks down on others, unwilling to admit when wrong, dishonest, reveals little about self, dislikes most people, not interested in friendships they can't control, would engage in behavior that was harmful to the world if it benefited them, doesn't like to apologize, untrustworthy, demeaning, self-centered, controlling




I disagree with some of it and agree with some of it, I believe it has a bit of an Enneagram 1 bent to it, maybe that's something I should look into.


----------



## Gilead (Oct 5, 2017)

Your MOTIV type is AXTWDR
Your MOTIV+ type is axTW|D|R
Your Primary type is Depressed


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Turi said:


> Your MOTIV type is *AOTWDR *
> Your MOTIV+ type is *Aot|W|Dr*
> Your Primary type is *Withholding *
> S(70%)O(63%)T(60%)W(90%)D(74%)R(%)
> ...


WOw, the withholding description reminds me very very very very very very very much of a certain person I have gotten rid of at some point. Yes, all that negative stuff written there... yes, all of it. Very much.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

AAADD Pumpkin Rupsje said:


> WOw, the withholding description reminds me very very very very very very very much of a certain person I have gotten rid of at some point. Yes, all that negative stuff written there... yes, all of it. Very much.


Hey they sent me this link for you:


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

Your MOTIV type is XOHIDR (X, Offbeat, Haphazard, Interpersonal, Depressed, Rigid)
Your MOTIV+ type is aOHiD|R| 
Your Primary type is Easygoing 
S(54%)O(93%)E(80%)I(66%)D(70%)R(%)

Your results:
Materialistic	46%	54%
Offbeat 93%	48%
Thinking 20%	51%
Interpersonal	66%	56%
Vital 30%	54%
Easygoing 100%	54%


I don't understand why I have an R, when my main motivation is easygoing. Am I understanding this completely wrong?


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Turi said:


> Your MOTIV type is *AOTWDR *
> Your MOTIV+ type is *Aot|W|Dr*
> Your Primary type is *Withholding *
> S(70%)O(63%)T(60%)W(90%)D(74%)R(%)
> ...


Wow, this is negative. I actually saw a lot of people here who were a very withholding but I think the questions were just dumb.
I mean you aren't really a sadistic sociopath if you disagree with "SERVING OTHERS IS MY ONLY PURPOSE!!" or something like that.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

sippingcappucino said:


> Your MOTIV type is XOHIDR (X, Offbeat, Haphazard, Interpersonal, Depressed, Rigid)
> Your MOTIV+ type is aOHiD|R|
> Your Primary type is Easygoing
> S(54%)O(93%)E(80%)I(66%)D(70%)R(%)
> ...


I had the same problem when I repeated the test today. Here are my results:








80% Easygoing but still a R at the end.
Then I expiremented and answered like a hyperactive and overmotivated person would answer the test:








And thes result was E instead of R this time. So I suppose the creator of this test just fucked up a bit and confused E and R.


----------



## crystalna_49 (Dec 4, 2021)

MOXWDE
Your MOTIV type is MOXWDE
Your MOTIV+ type is mOhWD|E|
Your Primary type is Easygoing M(58%)O(76%)H(54%)W(74%)D(75%)E(83%)

*Historic example(s):* Josef Stalin, Adolf Hitler, Jodi Arias
*Fictional example(s):* James Bond, John Cuzack (Grosse Pointe Blank), Christopher Walken (True Romance), Samuel Jackson (Pulp Fiction), Cate Blanchett (Blue Jasmine), Sharon Stone (Basic Instinct), Anne Bancroft (Mrs, Robinson), Mike Damone (Fast Times at Ridgemont High), John Hamm (Mad Men), Al Pacino (The Godfather), Gloria Swanson (Sunset Boulevard), Sean Bateman (The Rules of Attraction)
*Personality type correlations(s):* Narcissistic Personality Disorder, Covert/Inverted Narcissism, Enneagram Type 8

*MOXWD (unhealthy):* critical of others; history of getting in verbal fights; only respects people who can outsmart them; *does not want anyone to be more successful than them*; enjoys putting one over on others; has a hard time with all of their romantic relationships and often gets bored; other people accuse them of being manipulative; profits at the expense of others without being bothered by the pain or damage they may cause others; people tell them they are selfish; *sees people who get taken advantage of as being weak and deserving of being used;* only wants to do what they want to do; outsmarting others brings them happiness; manipulative; *pretends to be nicer than they are; pretends to be friendlier than they are; pretends to care more than they do;* enjoys stealing things or at least has in the past; snarky; *can be insensitive to the feelings of others;* will lie if it benefits them; knows they are somewhat of a jerk; engages in deception; *other people accuse them of being self-centered*; has difficulty waiting their turn; uses others to get what they want; their friends tend to be assholes to others; will twist and distort reality in order to achieve their goals; *is fine with hurting people if they think they deserve it*; arrogant; enjoys watching people be insulted; *quarrelsome*; will cheat in order to win; can be condescending to people; enjoys insulting people; *finds controlling others rewarding;* disregards others and look down on them with an arrogant eye; knows in their heart they are a bully; frequently wants to hit people; thinks the more beautiful and pure a thing is the more satisfy it is to corrupt; hurts people; thinks they are more evil than good; would associate with someone whose behavior had a negative effect on the world if that association was beneficial to them; thinks there is nothing wrong with taking advantage of people; harsh; very cold when breaking up with people; others accuse them of being a bully;* hates themself but still thinks they are better than everyone else*; *can be mean to people close to them*; gets others to apologize to them for trouble they caused; people tell them they are very judgmental; a good insult makes them feel proud; concoct extravagant lies even when they don't need to, out of habit; when they meet someone, they think 'what will they be useful for'

I think this is not really my type. Why is this description sounds like someone who bullied me back then? Am I really like this? :/


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Your MOTIV type is AOHWXE
Your MOTIV+ type is AOh|W|dE
Your Primary type is Withholding
S(87%)O(90%)H(60%)W(94%)D(54%)E(73%)


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Your MOTIV type is *AXTWDR*
Your MOTIV+ type is *AoT|W|dr*
Your Primary type is *Withholding*
S(77%)O(56%)T(76%)W(77%)D(64%)R(64%)


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Your MOTIV type is AOHWXE
> Your MOTIV+ type is AOh|W|dE
> Your Primary type is Withholding
> S(87%)O(90%)H(60%)W(94%)D(54%)E(73%)


I like how the Withholding description basically says we’re self-centered, sadistic assholes. You have high scores for Offbeat, Easygoing, and Haphazard, though, where I got a high Thinking score.

So, I guess you’re Deadpool and I’m Lex Luthor? lol


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Your MOTIV type is *MOTXDR*
Your MOTIV+ type is *MOTxD|R|*
Your Primary type is *Rigid*
M(90%)O(76%)T(70%)X(50%)D(94%)R(94%)

Interesting. It’s been a while since I’ve taken this.

*MOTXD (unhealthy):* would rather be constantly progressing in their understanding of the universe than be happy; strongly believes that if you don't fight back, people will keep hurting you; spends a lot of time analyzing other people; sometimes focuses so much on a goal that they miss out on new information; is very suspicious of others; spends a lot of time analyzing themself; believes everything is their business; feels they must control every thought and action perfectly; thinks the average person doesn't realize how easily they can be deceived by a clever operator; thinks it is very irresponsible to have kids if you don't have adequate financial resources; determined to be correct in everything; has a bossy and controlling nature

Rigid:

doesn't priority relaxation, not easy going, does not value calm, doesn't have a tranquil nature, tends to be high strung, not even tempered, easily agitated, has no chill, tense


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

Your MOTIV type is *AOHWVE*
Your MOTIV+ type is *AOH|W|VE*
Your Primary type is *Withholding*
S(77%)O(73%)H(80%)W(100%)V(70%)E(70%) - G (dunno, the test doesn't say it)
​


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Your MOTIV type is AOHWXE
> Your MOTIV+ type is AOh|W|dE
> Your Primary type is Withholding
> S(87%)O(90%)H(60%)W(94%)D(54%)E(73%)


I think this is, so to speak, is the big difference between 583 and 584 tritype.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

*Your results:*


Materialistic83%54%Offbeat80%48%Thinking46%51%Interpersonal13%56%Vital20%54%Easygoing26%54%Sectarian??%40%


Your MOTIV type is *MOXWDR*
Your MOTIV+ type is *MOh|W|DR*
Your Primary type is *Withholding*
M(83%)O(80%)H(54%)W(87%)D(80%)R(80%) 

Withholding:

*Motivation:* To look out for oneself
*Purpose:* Self Preservation
*Conflict:* look out for self vs. look out for others
*Historic antecedent:* Objectivism
*Historic example:* Roman Emperor Nero
*Film example:* Wall Street
*Counter example:* Mother Teresa

*Characteristics:* would rather please self than others, inclined to think volunteer work is a waste of time, believes their own happiness and success are more important than the happiness and success of others, takes more than they give, only cares about them-self, more standoff-ish than nice, believes they are the center of their universe, believes that people are things to be used, their ego is bigger than their heart, more likely to be sad than happy, does not believe others have good intentions, tend to be cold people, unaccommodating, considerate of their own feelings but inconsiderate of other peoples, feels no sense of social responsibility, more likely to enjoy hurting others (sadistic), feels justified in getting their way all the time, more likely to be discourteous, lacking in empathy, rarely thinks about what other people think/feel/expect, enjoys lying/duping others, disregards others, looks down on others, unwilling to admit when wrong, dishonest, reveals little about self, dislikes most people, not interested in friendships they can't control, would engage in behavior that was harmful to the world if it benefited them, doesn't like to apologize, untrustworthy, demeaning, self-centered, controlling


*Historic example(s):* Josef Stalin, Adolf Hitler, Jodi Arias
*Fictional example(s):* James Bond, John Cuzack (Grosse Pointe Blank), Christopher Walken (True Romance), Samuel Jackson (Pulp Fiction), Cate Blanchett (Blue Jasmine), Sharon Stone (Basic Instinct), Anne Bancroft (Mrs, Robinson), Mike Damone (Fast Times at Ridgemont High), John Hamm (Mad Men), Al Pacino (The Godfather), Gloria Swanson (Sunset Boulevard), Sean Bateman (The Rules of Attraction)
*Personality type correlations(s):* Narcissistic Personality Disorder, Covert/Inverted Narcissism, Enneagram Type 8


*MOXWD (unhealthy):* critical of others; history of getting in verbal fights; only respects people who can outsmart them; does not want anyone to be more successful than them; enjoys putting one over on others; has a hard time with all of their romantic relationships and often gets bored; other people accuse them of being manipulative; profits at the expense of others without being bothered by the pain or damage they may cause others; people tell them they are selfish; sees people who get taken advantage of as being weak and deserving of being used; only wants to do what they want to do; outsmarting others brings them happiness; manipulative; pretends to be nicer than they are; pretends to be friendlier than they are; pretends to care more than they do; enjoys stealing things or at least has in the past; snarky; can be insensitive to the feelings of others; will lie if it benefits them; knows they are somewhat of a jerk; engages in deception; other people accuse them of being self-centered; has difficulty waiting their turn; uses others to get what they want; their friends tend to be assholes to others; will twist and distort reality in order to achieve their goals; is fine with hurting people if they think they deserve it; arrogant; enjoys watching people be insulted; quarrelsome; will cheat in order to win; can be condescending to people; enjoys insulting people; finds controlling others rewarding; disregards others and look down on them with an arrogant eye; knows in their heart they are a bully; frequently wants to hit people; thinks the more beautiful and pure a thing is the more satisfy it is to corrupt; hurts people; thinks they are more evil than good; would associate with someone whose behavior had a negative effect on the world if that association was beneficial to them; thinks there is nothing wrong with taking advantage of people; harsh; very cold when breaking up with people; others accuse them of being a bully; hates themself but still thinks they are better than everyone else; can be mean to people close to them; gets others to apologize to them for trouble they caused; people tell them they are very judgmental; a good insult makes them feel proud; concoct extravagant lies even when they don't need to, out of habit; when they meet someone, they think 'what will they be useful for'


----------



## _Aquatice (Oct 4, 2021)

Your MOTIV type is *AOHXDX*
Your MOTIV+ type is *Aohw|D|x*
Your Primary type is *Depressed*
S(70%)O(60%)H(64%)W(54%)D(70%)X(50%)

The description isn't available. It says 404 error not found so yeah.​


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

the AOHWVE page was in 404 error , so I couldn’t look it up

wow, I’m so much happier than others in this…see I must be way more optimistic than I believe myself to be, lol, as some of my recent post I talked about this very thing, …I really don’t think in terms of happiness (think it’s so overrated) however I’m rarely depress and I do find beauty in sadness, motivation in anger, ( as long as these emotions don’t consume you they are good) …I think in term of flow and everything is a learning process for improving ( well maybe not everything but mostly, in the long run)…which usually makes me very easy going but intense in my core beliefs ( if I share them) but some how still completely content with life, in-tune with my life…

my primary type offbeat …yes *discovery* is what I’m about…natural explorer of mind, world, universe and beyond

yes my opposite is Robert E Lee, awesome, ….after reading this I’m curious of what the AOHWVE says..lol










i don’t rebel for no reason, I don’t rebel to me, I’m just being me…others rebel against me…it’s true …half joking..only half
and I’m not good at any type of speeches, on the fly or planned


----------

